# Quartering Jigs.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone with the need for 1 or both of my new jigs is free to ask, just pay the shipping.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

flyernut I will take them and pay the shipping. zip is 74011 just let me know what I owe. thanks and hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just so we're clear on this, you're not buying them, you're just borrowing them to use.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just chiming in with an "atta boy" here ...

Very kind offer on your part, 'Nut. Well done!

Happy new year wishes to you and yours!

TJ


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's a very nice gesture on your part Flyernut. I'll keep that in mind, but hopefully I won't have to borrow them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone of my friends here are welcome to use them.PortLines also offers the same service but I believe the security deposit is pretty high... You can always just send the chassis and wheels to me and I'll do it for you, certainly no charge, just pay shipping both ways.I'm sure the cost of shipping would be the same either way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's very cool, too bad you didn't do any O-gauge ones.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's very cool, too bad you didn't do any O-gauge ones.


Sorry John, all my O gauge stuff runs pretty good, and doesn't need servicing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could drop by and break some of them!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I could drop by and break some of them!


You wouldn't want me to work on them,lol.. A man of your capabilities makes me look like a kindergartner....:laugh:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Just so we're clear on this, you're not buying them, you're just borrowing them to use.


Yes I under stood that and thank you for offering to loan them out. I will pass for now as I found out today a guy at the train club has a set I can use. thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> You wouldn't want me to work on them,lol.. A man of your capabilities makes me look like a kindergartner....:laugh:


Well, I think I have you with the electronics, but you seem to have the mechanics well in hand.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, I have a question about using a quartering tool. Can you do one wheel or do you need to do all 3 at once?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, I have a question about using a quartering tool. Can you do one wheel or do you need to do all 3 at once?


All three must be done. I now have a wheel puller so I'm not fearful of pulling the drive wheel, and getting that gear out of tolerances.That was my question also, I wasn't sure either, but further investigation showed all wheels must be pulled, assembled to the jig, and then pressed fit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I think I have you with the electronics, but you seem to have the mechanics well in hand.


Ah, you're too kind.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

lears2005 said:


> Yes I under stood that and thank you for offering to loan them out. I will pass for now as I found out today a guy at the train club has a set I can use. thanks


Not a problem!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was thinking that all 3 must go on the jig. Thanks for the answer. I need to come up with a puller first. That's a tool everyone needs if you are going to work on AF flyers.
I would rather not mess with that gear either. I haven't noticed if it is centered on the axle or offset some.


I just looked at my new Harbor Freight catalogue and they have a small set of 3 different size pullers on sale for 27.99.

I need to check them out and see if they have a center screw that will fit inside an AF wheel. I doubt it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't waste your money on the HF wheel pullers! Contact Frank Timko and get his wheel puller. It works great for wheels and motor flywheels.

The wheel puller isn't on the website, you have to call to order it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like a dandy John. I need a small center like that one has.

I looked on that site and if I remember correctly they are out of those right now but they plan on some soon.


----------

